# AGH spoiled boar



## MutzFarm (Mar 18, 2015)

I think this could fit in almost any section in the pig forum, but we will put it here.

Just wanted to share a video of our American Guinea Hog (AGH) boar being spoiled.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 18, 2015)

Now that is funny! I say funny because I am afraid of pigs! So that there is a hoot. Getting a massage!


----------



## MutzFarm (Mar 18, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Now that is funny! I say funny because I am afraid of pigs! So that there is a hoot. Getting a massage!



Yea, I'll call him to me if he is on the other side of the pen and he walks over looks at me for a few seconds and then lays down like okay you know what to do. 

There is nothing to be scared about with these guys. Probably most docile breed you could come across.


----------



## LauraInPA (Apr 1, 2015)

LOVE this! Hoping to get a few next year! It is nice to see their reputation for being docile is accurate!


----------



## MutzFarm (Apr 12, 2015)

LauraInPA said:


> LOVE this! Hoping to get a few next year! It is nice to see their reputation for being docile is accurate!



We really enjoy them and get excited every time someone comes to purchase one rather it be for meat, breeding, or pet.


----------

